# Bristol breakfast club meet sunday 3rd july at Yummies diner win a track day



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

i think there will be lots of gtr's there a friend is coming along in his svm 1200hp r35 and we have the liberty walk r35 there too ,me and a few others are going up in our r32's and only £5 to win a track day so should be good 

https://www.facebook.com/yummiesdiner/posts/1211597848850601


----------

